# [SOLVED] SM BUS CONTROLLER DRIVER for Asus P5PL2



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi

I can't seem to find any reference to the above driver on the Asus support site or a multitude of others

I have a question mark againt "Sm Bus Controller" in device manager in xp

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: SM BUS CONTROLLER DRIVER for Asus P5PL2*

It should be part of the motherboard chipset driver do you have any other Yellow/Red Marks in device manager?
Get us the VEN and DEV numbers for the device(S) showing the error>
To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: SM BUS CONTROLLER DRIVER for Asus P5PL2*

Thanks for the insight

Just found the drivers on the asus support site under "Utilities"

Shame they couldn't list it under Chipset

Cheers anyway

By the way - how do the DEV and VEN numbers help you - is there a reference page somewhere that you look up ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Deep in the bowels of the internet DEV = Device and VEN = Vendor or manufacturer.


----------

